# Started smoking last week. Have questions.



## mikedixon (Jul 5, 2009)

I am a new smoker. I live in East Tennessee. I have a Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe, that I will use for the 1st time tomorrow. I also have a Charbroil upright smoker that I have only used twice, and both times was within the last 7 days. I have grilled for years, but not very seriously,and cooked very seriously, but I guess I was a little intimidated by smoking. I figured it can't hurt to try.
I just got my Pitmaster today. It is new in the box. I have it assembled, and I will season it tomorrow before I start to cook. Does any of you have any experience with this model smoker? Is there any modifications that can be done to it to make it better? I am a welder/fabricator by trade, so mods should be a breeze. I would appreciate any input.
BTW I have already smoked steaks, chicken breasts, a beef roast, and a fatty. You guys are right, that fatty is something else. Tomorrow, I am doing another fatty, salmon, and a pork roast. Wish me luck.


----------



## hounds51 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck Mike. You found the right place to learn new things. The people on here are real helpfull and won't steer you wrong. I really learned a lot on this site and I saved a lot of learning grief. Good people here.
Dennis


----------



## mikedixon (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Dennis!


----------



## valkman (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck, and welcome to SMF!


----------



## gnubee (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. 

Now that you have done fatties, the next thing to try are ABT's Just as easy and the taste is out of this world. 

Good luck on the smoke and good luck on any mods you do. 

Seriously you have to try some ABT's .


----------



## pignit (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm an East Tennesseerrrr myself. Welcome to the site. Lots to learn here.


----------



## rivet (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the SMF! You'll find tons of good stuff here ranging from good food, good folks and excellent advice. 

Check out this link for some basic smoker modifications for a unit like yours:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75087


----------



## bassman (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  We're looking forward to Qview of some of your smokes.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 5, 2009)

Howdy neighbor.

I'm over here in Knoxville.

Regarding the smoking stuff. Start with simple stuff (chicken, sausage, pork loin, etc.) and work your way up to the more challenging stuff (pulled pork, ribs, brisket, etc.).

Lots of friendly folks around here, so you're sure to find some helpful tips...including how to modify that smoker so it produces more consistent heat.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. glad you joined us show us what ya got.


----------



## ellymae (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the party - good luck with todays cook.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome to SMF-glad to have ya here.


----------



## mikedixon (Jul 5, 2009)

I appreciate all the help. Some of you may have to help me with some of the acronyms. ABT, SnP. Some I can make out, but these two have me stumped.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 5, 2009)

abt (atomic buffalo turd) smoked jalopeno stufeed with cream cheese and other goodies wrapped in bacon. back befor the big crash all acronyms were highlighted and when you scrolled over the top you would get an explanation. was hoping to get this function back but doesnt look good.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 5, 2009)

Acroynm 
1 SMF What Most of Us Endearingly Call The Smoking Meat Forums 
2 ECB El Cheapo Brinkmann 
3 phd Post Hole Digger 
4 ABT Atomic Buffalo Turd - A stuffed smoked jalepeno pepper 
5 BGE Big Green Egg 
6 BSKD Brinkmann Smoke King Deluxe 
7 EVOO Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
8 GOSM Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Smoker 
9 BCC Beer Can Chicken 
10 MES Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 
11 WSM Weber Smoky Mountain - Smoker 
12 5 Day eCourse A 5 day email course on how to smoke meat 
18 TBS In a recipe it means Tablespoon.. anywhere else -Thin Blue Smoke 
13 5-Day eCourse A 5 day email course on how to smoke meat 
16 Fattie Chub of breakfast sausage, left whole, and smoked 
17 Qview Images of Smoked Food.. usually makes you drool;-) 
14 OTBS Order of the Thin Blue Smoke 
15 Fatty Chub of breakfast sausage, left whole, and smoked 
19 3-2-1 Method of Smoking Spare Ribs - 3 hours smoked - 2 hours wrapped - 1 final hour unwrapped 
20 2-2-1 Method of Smoking Baby Backs - 2 hours smoked - 2 hours wrapped - 1 final hour unwrapped 
21 Q-view Images of Smoked Food.. usually makes you drool;-) 
22 BDS Big Drum Smoker 
23 BWS Backwoods Smoker 
24 CCSV Camp Chef Smoke Vault 
25 C.B.P. Cracked Black Pepper 
26 CBP Cracked Black Pepper
27 UDS ugly drum smoker
there are more will just have to rember them


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Glad that your jumping right in. Have you taken the 5 day E-Course yet?  if not there is alot of great information in there that may be helpful.


----------



## rivet (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for that list, I'm sure Mike will appreciate it! 

Add "SnP" which is a Brinkmann "Smoke N' Pit", very similar to the model you have there, Mike. Another popular offset smoker.


----------



## mikedixon (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks again. You guys are alright!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike welcome to SMF I hope you like it around here. Theres lots of good info and some down right tasty recipes to be found here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Mike.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 5, 2009)

here ya go let me know if we need more.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Acroynm 
1 SMF What Most of Us Endearingly Call The Smoking Meat Forums 
2 ECB El Cheapo Brinkmann 
3 phd Post Hole Digger 
4 ABT Atomic Buffalo Turd - A stuffed smoked jalepeno pepper 
5 BGE Big Green Egg 
6 BSKD Brinkmann Smoke King Deluxe 
7 EVOO Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
8 GOSM Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Smoker 
9 BCC Beer Can Chicken 
10 MES Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 
11 WSM Weber Smoky Mountain - Smoker 
12 5 Day eCourse A 5 day email course on how to smoke meat 
18 TBS In a recipe it means Tablespoon.. anywhere else -Thin Blue Smoke 
13 5-Day eCourse A 5 day email course on how to smoke meat 
16 Fattie Chub of breakfast sausage, left whole, and smoked 
17 Qview Images of Smoked Food.. usually makes you drool;-) 
14 OTBS Order of the Thin Blue Smoke 
15 Fatty Chub of breakfast sausage, left whole, and smoked 
19 3-2-1 Method of Smoking Spare Ribs - 3 hours smoked - 2 hours wrapped - 1 final hour unwrapped 
20 2-2-1 Method of Smoking Baby Backs - 2 hours smoked - 2 hours wrapped - 1 final hour unwrapped 
21 Q-view Images of Smoked Food.. usually makes you drool;-) 
22 BDS Big Drum Smoker 
23 BWS Backwoods Smoker 
24 CCSV Camp Chef Smoke Vault 
25 C.B.P. Cracked Black Pepper 
26 CBP Cracked Black Pepper
27 UDS ugly drum smoker
28 SnP brinkman Smoken-N-Pit


----------



## mikedixon (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I finished my 1st smoke in my Pitmaster. It went pretty good. the family liked it. The salmon was a little dry to my liking, but the Boss and kids liked it very well. I am fond of sushi, they like fish sticks. Majority rules. 
 I did use hickory this time. I think I like Mesquite better. The taste is more rich to me. I used Mesquite the other times. I will try hickory again, I like to be open minded about these things. Especially if it pertains to food. I am going to try apple and peach wood some day.
 I also grilled some squash, red onions, and portabella mushrooms to go with all the meat. It was a big hit.


----------



## rivet (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your smoke and grilling. The vegs sound great, can't beat them. 

Apple wood is a nice mild wood, and you ought to give cherry a try if you can. Neither as strong as mesquite or oak, but real nice.


----------



## wanbli (Jul 6, 2009)

Mike, Welcome to the SMF. I'm rather new here myself and like you have been grilling for years. I KNEW something was "missing" with my grilled foods ( a lot of us northerners think grilling is barbequeing ) it just wasn't the same as the old timey barbeque places around here were offering. So I started looking at their methods, the first obvious thing was their cooking apparatus's. They were all using offset pits. I figured ok I'll buy one and see how it works. It didn't. It is basically an offset charcoal grill ( I didn't figure wood into the equation until a little later on ). I found this site, started reading, then started modifying the grill a little. It's better than it was out of the box but not a true smoker yet. I found and bought one that's much better and we're enjoying the food it produces ( we still use the grill for steak and chops etc...). There are recipes and ideas here that will blow you away. Look at all of the categories on the main forums page. Read, try and learn. It's a blast. Peace, Wanbli


----------



## bbrock (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to SMF you will get all the help you need here.. people here like to help and give lots of helpful info...


----------

